

Students Gain Access to Files on Admission to Stanford - juanplusjuan
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/01/17/us/students-gain-access-to-files-on-admission-to-stanford.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stanford+admissions+files#!/story/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=stanford+admissions+files#!/story/forever/0/stanford%20admissions%20files)

